
New Boston dynamics robot can do backflips - d--b
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2017/nov/17/boston-dynamics-robot-atlas-backflips-video
======
cable2600
Ninja robots now?

~~~
qbrass
The prophecy of Robocop 3 continues.

